# Opinions on packaging for solid lotion bars needed...



## sbp (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I have been trying to decide on packaging for my small/travel size lotion bars.  I have been packaging them in shrink wrap, then advising that they be stored in a plastic bag.  But I have been getting requests from clients to change the packaging to something reuseable....I have found both tin and plastic hinged containers in a size that will work with my bars....so, which would be better, tin or plastic?

Thanks for any insight/opinions!!
Susan


----------



## carebear (Jan 31, 2010)

I think tins look nicer, so I use those.  I package with a disk of parchment in the bottom of the tin, and I put a shrink wrap band around it.


----------



## vickgould (Feb 2, 2010)

I put mine in twist up tubes.


----------

